# Which is better, testosterone cypionate or testosterone enanthate?



## arkangel69 (Sep 2, 2010)

How do you chose, and why????Testosterone cypionate vs. enanthate..... Well, the two are similar, and as lots of people say, testosterone is testosterone??? Both are slow-acting testosterone esters with a release time between 10-14 days. They are considered largely interchangeable.

While there is little difference between the two, some body builders swear that cypionate provides a bit more of a ???bang??? than enanthate. (Though this seems to contradict some of the information below.) Additionally, it???s said to produce a slightly higher level of water retention than enanthate.  Enanthate is suspended in sesame oil; cypionate is suspended in cottonseed oil. Enanthate has a 7-carbon ester chain while cypionate has an 8-carbon ester chain. The more carbons the ester group has, the more soluble in oil and the less soluble in water it becomes. As a result, cypionate has a slightly slower release and longer active life. Due to being one atom lighter, enanthate has more testosterone per mg. The difference is insignificant though, perhaps a few milligrams amount of steroid more. Sooooo, Which is better, testosterone cypionate or testosterone enanthate? in my Opinion, which doesn't mean shit; cypionate I believe more water retention, more lubrication in the joints, means for a stronger lift, hence, the better bang most bodybuilders talk about, but the bloated look,,, ugh.. Thats why i prefer enanthate personally, but what do i know!! What would you chose and why????


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 2, 2010)

*Which is better, testosterone cypionate or testosterone enanthate, How do you chose?*

Whichever one you get the best deal on.

GICH!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 2, 2010)

Who fucking cares? Not me....


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 2, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Whichever one you get the best deal on.
> 
> GICH!



+1, they are so very similar.



/V


----------



## arkangel69 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha, ha,,, Fuck it.. I guess the Consensus is whats the better deal, an who gives a fuck!!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 2, 2010)

tomato...tomota


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 2, 2010)

arkangel69 said:


> How do you chose, and why????Testosterone cypionate vs. enanthate..... Well, the two are similar, and as lots of people say, testosterone is testosterone… Both are slow-acting testosterone esters with a release time between 10-14 days. They are considered largely interchangeable.
> While there is little difference between the two, some body builders swear that cypionate provides a bit more of a “bang” than enanthate. (Though this seems to contradict some of the information below.) Additionally, it’s said to produce a slightly higher level of water retention than enanthate.  Enanthate is suspended in sesame oil; cypionate is suspended in cottonseed oil. Enanthate has a 7-carbon ester chain while cypionate has an 8-carbon ester chain. The more carbons the ester group has, the more soluble in oil and the less soluble in water it becomes. As a result, cypionate has a slightly slower release and longer active life. Due to being one atom lighter, enanthate has more testosterone per mg. The difference is insignificant though, perhaps a few milligrams amount of steroid more. Sooooo, Which is better, testosterone cypionate or testosterone enanthate? in my Opinion, which doesn't mean shit; cypionate I believe more water retention, more lubrication in the joints, means for a stronger lift, hence, the better bang most bodybuilders talk about, but the bloated look,,, ugh.. Thats why i prefer enanthate personally, but what do i know!! What would you chose and why????



I would never suggest a compound to a person or a cycle as it seems so superficial and assume'n to me and the " well if it was me" just ain't the way I roll,so I'm no help to you there Homey. However I can tell you that to my knowledge your molecular ID is correct, but Speak'n just for myself I've seen both esters come in several different carrier oils. Test E will supply a few more hours as far as halflife. Test E became popular in Europe and is kinda more a European thing. They are pretty close ester wise and effect wise to my understand'n. I seem to recall read'n something about Test E being sightly less water retentive, but I can't be sure bout that.With proper AI's I suppose they would be pretty much the same effect. As far as chose'n on or the other as Vic said the easiest to get comes to mind as a valid thought, However there are some of us lunatics like myself who actually sit down with paper and pencil to figure out doseages, times based on halflives etc. I can see from that perspective where the extra hours could make a difference when say for example change'n compounds and keep'n numbers exact.  ( if you get geeky with it )lol Just a thought

Peace and Love


----------



## Who Dat (Sep 2, 2010)

both always produced identical results for me with slightly more weight gain(water retention) on cyp. both very good results i might add. cant go wrong with either. not really worth debate or even discussion imo


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

i find cyp to be better, i get less water retention and test e i get less strength and alot more mass but mostly water. imho.


----------



## arkangel69 (Sep 3, 2010)

Huh, you mean you get less water retention with enanthate! I think you got it back wards..


----------



## BigRed73 (Sep 3, 2010)

Comes down to cost for me.  Both compounds work exactly the same for my body with that be said every body is diff. so the compounds might work a little diff. but overall same results.


----------



## MDR (Sep 3, 2010)

I like both.  Never been able to tell much of a difference, personally.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

E is the version from Europe and C is the American version.  That's really the only difference.


----------



## klc9100 (Sep 3, 2010)

i do them both together, so i don't know. . .


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 3, 2010)

Had the exact same results with them. Whichever is cheaper my friend.


----------



## pyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Just to clearify what you said about the oils....any oil can be used to make them...there is no oil that is set in stone. I'll make test e and c with grapeseed oil ^_^


----------



## msauce (Oct 14, 2010)

Enanthate and cyp I find work the same for me. The only reason I rotate them back and forth is I feel better not using the same compound twice. It may just be me that feels that way lol, but I like it.


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

arkangel69 said:


> Huh, you mean you get less water retention with enanthate! I think you got it back wards..


 
 did u read it, i get more mass with E but its mostly h2o and less strength. test cyp i find to give me more strength but less water so. in my case i do find a difference. i like test cyp but for mass test E is better just for me.


----------



## Grozny (Oct 15, 2010)

arkangel69 said:


> How do you chose, and why????Testosterone cypionate vs. enanthate..... Well, the two are similar, and as lots of people say, testosterone is testosterone… Both are slow-acting testosterone esters with a release time between 10-14 days. They are considered largely interchangeable.
> While there is little difference between the two, some body builders swear that cypionate provides a bit more of a “bang” than enanthate. (Though this seems to contradict some of the information below.) Additionally, it’s said to produce a slightly higher level of water retention than enanthate.  Enanthate is suspended in sesame oil; cypionate is suspended in cottonseed oil. Enanthate has a 7-carbon ester chain while cypionate has an 8-carbon ester chain. The more carbons the ester group has, the more soluble in oil and the less soluble in water it becomes. As a result, cypionate has a slightly slower release and longer active life. Due to being one atom lighter, enanthate has more testosterone per mg. The difference is insignificant though, perhaps a few milligrams amount of steroid more. Sooooo, Which is better, testosterone cypionate or testosterone enanthate? in my Opinion, which doesn't mean shit; cypionate I believe more water retention, more lubrication in the joints, means for a stronger lift, hence, the better bang most bodybuilders talk about, but the bloated look,,, ugh.. Thats why i prefer enanthate personally, but what do i know!! What would you chose and why????




*Testosterone is testosterone.* They have the same ingredient Testosterone. The only difference is the esther which makes the  testosterone short acting or long acting. If you keep your blood  concentration levels the same by injecting the short acting more  frequently and the long acting less frequently than theoretically the  results should be the same. 

What really makes the difference are the  different brands that use different solvents and solvent concentrations.  The chemical structure from enanthate is C7H12O2 from cypionate C8H12O2  only 1 carbon thus the effect is almost simular.

Now as the enanthate ester has one  carbon atom less than cyp, therefore making it slightly faster to release.

Cypionate is more common in the US and Enanthate  in Europe. Fact is that some bb-ers prefer cyp over enanth  and strongly believe they become less bloat or injection pain, it maybe,  or maybe not, be only imagination!! 

Now If you look at the raw powders you'll notice a big difference. Enanthate  smells strong, is more yellow and very hydrophobic. It almost melts at  room temperature and turns bad very quick. And is very agressive.

Chemically beauty is both estrifications don't crystallise between each other. Beside that the enanthate will melt with 0.9% BA and no BB or co-solvent and if mixed with Cypionate  with 2% BA and 15% BB you can make (very) high concentrations. This  difference between the estrifications is THE secret of high  concentration Test.

Other interesting point is that Injection of Enanthate is more painful and harsher on the system than cyp.


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^i dont by it, i can look different on test e and test cyp but theres a difference in my mass and strength between the 2. its not in my head its a fact for me anyhow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Del1964 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm actually trying Cypionate for the 1st time ever and the only reason I went with that is because the Enanthate was out of stock.  I'm not expecting any difference really but will keep ya'll posted as my cycle progresses.


----------



## basskiller (Oct 19, 2010)

testosterone enanthate, It's more stable that Cypionate.


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Aug 17, 2012)

I personally only used the Test E and loved it.  Would like to eventually try the Test P.  Heard some great things about it.


----------



## Mr.Port (Aug 17, 2012)

None are better! Pick one and go with it. stop wasting time pondering. lol


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 17, 2012)

For me it just depends what I am cycling. If I am pinning eod then I might as well pin Test P if I am pinning twice a week I might as well Test E. I love Tren and Test P together seems to work great. Lower Test and High Tren  and when I bulk I love to raise my Test to 900 and pin 2x week. Never have done Cyp even though I have 4 bottles just prefer Test E because it is easier because my E is 300mg and my Cyp is 200.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 17, 2012)

*Which is better, testosterone cypionate or testosterone enanthate, How do you chose?*

Test P for more stable blood levels during a blast. Test E for cruising or Cyp for me!


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 17, 2012)

Test e is way better than test c.

However, test c is blows test e away.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 17, 2012)

*Which is better, testosterone cypionate or testosterone enanthate, How do you chose?*



Goodskie said:


> Test e is way better than test c.
> 
> However, test c is blows test e away.



Lol.  Explain your second sentence?


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 17, 2012)

They're the same. I don't even know which one I have right now and I don't care.


----------



## longworthb (Aug 17, 2012)

Mr.Port said:


> None are better! Pick one and go with it. stop wasting time pondering. lol


pretty sure he picked on already seeming that this thread was started 2 years ago


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2012)

I prefer Cyp.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 17, 2012)

longworthb said:


> pretty sure he picked on already seeming that this thread was started 2 years ago




He could still be thinking things over


----------



## SFW (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2012)

I LHJO with ando gel


----------



## Dannie (Aug 18, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> Whichever one you get the best deal on.
> 
> GICH!



Good call. Think Test E has only 2mg of Testosterone/100mg more than Test C. It would be very hard to notice any difference.


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 19, 2012)

If there both real get the best price mg for mg.  Alot of test E is 250mg and some test C is 200mg.  If they were put in unlabeled syringes at the same strength I doubt a person on this board (except for maybe a select few that have an extensive cycle history, definately not me) could tell the difference.


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 19, 2012)

Same,same


----------



## keepitgreen (Sep 3, 2012)

Grozny said:


> *Testosterone is testosterone.* They have the same ingredient Testosterone. The only difference is the esther which makes the  testosterone short acting or long acting. If you keep your blood  concentration levels the same by injecting the short acting more  frequently and the long acting less frequently than theoretically the  results should be the same.
> 
> What really makes the difference are the  different brands that use different solvents and solvent concentrations.  The chemical structure from enanthate is C7H12O2 from cypionate C8H12O2  only 1 carbon thus the effect is almost simular.
> 
> ...


BA and BB are also known to cause cancer and will melt your plunger there fore you are injecting silicone in yourself with every shot better stick to less concentrated version and maybe live longer.. Buy only version that not use BA or BB as solvents just to make stronger.. Just take more shot if that's what you choose you want..


----------



## Grozny (Sep 4, 2012)

keepitgreen said:


> BA and BB are also known to cause cancer and will melt your plunger there fore you are injecting silicone in yourself with every shot better stick to less concentrated version and maybe live longer.. Buy only version that not use BA or BB as solvents just to make stronger.. Just take more shot if that's what you choose you want..



this guy Grozny is pretty smart guy


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Sep 4, 2012)

They are pretty much the same bro (as previously stated by Goodskie).  So if you get a better buy with Test-C do it.  Same for Test-E BUT make sure that you're getting good quality.  So do plenty of research and don't just dive in blindly.


----------



## keepitgreen (Sep 4, 2012)

Grozny said:


> this guy Grozny is pretty smart guy


I didn't mean any disrespect I was just stating the truth, people should know when ordering from UGL's that use those as solvent my lab doesn't,that's how I know..


----------



## keepitgreen (Sep 4, 2012)

Grozny said:


> this guy Grozny is pretty smart guy


All my gear is guaranteed pain free and swell free so don't understand what you mean by more painful??


----------



## keepitgreen (Sep 4, 2012)

Grozny said:


> this guy Grozny is pretty smart guy


The pain I think comes from the BB and BA???



keepitgreen said:


> All my gear is guaranteed pain free and swell free so don't understand what you mean by more painful??


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 5, 2012)

if your gear doesn't contain BA I'd be VERYYYY worried. Even pharm grade does for a reason, it's the only thing that keeps bacteria from growing if its introduced somehow. 


Test E can be done without BB, it just makes the oil thinner. ALL gear has BA though or it wouldn't be safe to use.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 5, 2012)

keepitgreen said:


> I didn't mean any disrespect I was just stating the truth, people should know when ordering from UGL's that use those as solvent my lab doesn't,that's how I know..



What does your lab use exactly? I haven't seen anyone that claims not to use BA or BB. I'm not saying it's not out there but HIGHLY uncommon.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 5, 2012)

Yea I suppose it could be possible... never seen it


Afaik its pharm grade standard for a reason, because it can't be beat. Gear is exposed to bacteria no matter what, your pin touches air and then goes in the vial, your ugl leaves them open for a second before crimping etc. Keeping 100% sterility is impossible unless you get it from a pharmacy and do your injections in a clean room, otherwise its gonna have some contamination. But the BA keeps those few bacteria from multiplying and colonizing your whole vial. You inject a few bacteria, possibly most are already dead from the BA, your body fights it fine usually and theres no issue. You inject a bottle of oil thats fully colonized with bacteria, definite abscess.


----------



## dinoramada (Sep 6, 2012)

prop all the way. long esters come on too slow and take too long to clear. i always use a short ester if i can.


----------



## keepitgreen (Sep 6, 2012)

I get my stuff straight from the pharm that the pro athletes get the no middle man straight from the source..


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

same bro both pretty long halflifes


----------



## jshel12 (Mar 18, 2014)

I personally use enanthate but thats because my last few sources had the same price as cyp but tetst E was 300 mgs and test C was 200- 250 mgs. So i was getting a better deal on enanthate. Mg for mg I never could tell the difference though.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 18, 2014)

Like everyone else has stated, they are basically identical--interchangable.

The longer the ester, the higher the rate of aromatization.  Technically, with the cyp ester being 1 molecule longer, it should convert to estrogen at a slightly higher rate, which is probably the reason some guys say they notice more water retention, but any difference is negligible.

Also, contrary to popular belief and despite shorter esters cotaining more testosterone per mg, the longer the ester, the GREATER it's anabolic effect.  For over 80 years, in every study ever peformed, the longer the ester is, the more it increased protein synthesis, per mg.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 18, 2014)

I like test C... its far more common in pharmacies. I've never seen test E or test P outside of UGL's


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 20, 2014)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I like test C... its far more common in pharmacies. I've never seen test E or test P outside of UGL's



Although I prefer cyp, enth is actually far more common internationally. Cyp is sold primarily in a U.S. pharmacies, whereas enth is the ester of choice in nearly every european country, as well as all over the world. Both forms of testosterone are equally viable.

Test prop is also sold in U.S pharms, although you rarely see it prescribed, due to its short half-life. Since testosterone is prescribed almost solely for TRT these days, physicians almost always preascribe the longer-estered test cyp, as most legitimate TRT patients prefer a less frequent injection schedule. This is why you see so many physicians gravitating towards pellets--because they only need to be implanted once every couple months. In the medical field, the goal of TRT is to formulate a type of testosterone which most closely mimics a man's natural release pattern (which means avoiding massive spikes in blood levels), while maximizing patient compliance. Pellets are the most effective from this standpoint, although BB'rs on TRT generally do not prefer them, as they generally result in a lower average testosterone level.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 20, 2014)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I like test C... its far more common in pharmacies. I've never seen test E or test P outside of UGL's



I have bought Deca and all 3 tests from Walgreens on many occassions. Before TRT clinics were all over the place I had a couple of Docs that were all for writing me scripts for test and a couple that would write them for Deca and test. I think cyp is smoother but use enanthate and prop also. It's time to fill my test depot this week.


----------



## bigdomg (Feb 28, 2015)

*Cypionate Vs. Ethenate Whichever on sale at NAPSGEAR*

I prefer Ethenate myself but no big difference either way maybe a little more bloat with the cypionate. Ive ordered both the only time I didn't like either was ordering from a site other than NAPSGEAR. Though I would go with the cheaper site but you get what you pay for. Do yourself a favor whichever you select go to NAPSGEAR.ORG to get it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2015)

HFO3 said:


> I have bought Deca and all 3 tests from Walgreens on many occassions. Before TRT clinics were all over the place I had a couple of Docs that were all for writing me scripts for test and a couple that would write them for Deca and test. I think cyp is smoother but use enanthate and prop also. It's time to fill my test depot this week.



I get a little pip with enanth too. Cyp all the way - a little longer ester, not that it makes a bunch of difference.


----------



## dwnshft (May 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of or run test e sub-q? I go to the doctor for check ups and hcg, he said test cyp run sub-q might give you a reaction however running test-e is perfectly safe and is proven to have the same absorption rate as I.M. as he does it himself. I have always done I.M. and am nervious about sub q for test(200mg/wk cruise)


----------



## energymax (Jun 29, 2016)

I was searching for the same question, and I found this thread.  Even here, I didn't get reliable answer.
People talk about their preference, not about difference in effect, but maybe there is no difference?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 29, 2016)

energymax said:


> I was searching for the same question, and I found this thread.  Even here, I didn't get reliable answer.
> People talk about their preference, not about difference in effect, but maybe there is no difference?



The difference is so minute....you really will not notice the difference. However, my favorite kind of test is Bayer/Shering test e in 250mg amps. IMHO, that is the best test and it's the only kind of test that I have been using for the past 10 years or so. Never lets me down and I get it OTC when I'm in Europe. I get prop when I'm in the states. Roll with whatever is cheaper, best you stick with pharm grade.


/V


----------



## aenergy (Jul 5, 2016)

All testosterone drugs are about muscle mass gaining. 
Normally Test E and P is used for bulking.
It's same pharmacological group.
Test Enanthate more retains water, and gives more mass.
Test Propionate gives a little less mass but more qualitative. 
More or less it's depends on dosage.
No need to inject more then 500mg in a week. 
Good Luck.


----------



## ASU87 (Jul 9, 2016)

If you are talking UGL test, honestly, you can't be 100% sure what ester you are getting. So you decide Test C is best and pull the trigger. You might get C, or E, or Sus. Same with winstrol vs anavar, anadrol vs dianabol, etc..Not bashing, just truth. Finding a good, reliable, trustworthy source is your most valuable resource. good luck.


----------

